# Lesser of two evils: work early in the morning or overnight?



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

I might have to choose between working from 5am - 2pm or 9pm-6am which is worse??

I know both are bad but which one is less bad?


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

I like working mornings because im a night person. This way work doesnt have to ruin my nights. I also dont have to spend the whole day dreading that i have to go to work later.


----------



## Shinobi1001 (Aug 28, 2012)

I hate working in morning but I would prefer it


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Don't know what type of work it is but I would choose the night shift. Less customers if retail and you get to enjoy the sunlight when you get off.


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

I would work night 4am wake up hell no


----------



## roats44862 (Aug 14, 2014)

I work nights and have done for a year now, I no longer like it, my shifts are 12 hours from 9pm - 9am so when I work 2 or 3 days in a row I literally work, go home to bed, get up shower and go back to work.

If I had the choice I would go for the early shift, someone said you can enjoy the sun when you finish a night shift, but you'll probably be going home to sleep for most of the day. Back in the winter I saw 30 minutes of sun a day on the drive home from work. 

Take the morning shift!


----------



## Kml5111 (Dec 16, 2012)

Go with night shift. I can't wake up for morning shifts. I've tried to at my warehouse job, but it's impossible. I'm probably going to work night shifts as the fast food place I am going to work at is open 24/7. I'm going to drink coffee at night and sleep during the day with a sleep mask.


----------



## Gamer85 (Sep 13, 2009)

*It depends*

If you live alone it probably would matter on how many people you would have to interact with while at work.

If you don't live alone then it would matter how many people you live with and your living situation. I worked nights for a while and I was living at home with kids in the house at the time. It was a pain in the *** trying to sleep during the day while there were kids and other people with the TV loud while I was trying to sleep. I hated it. There is a lot to consider if your are going to try graveyard shift.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

The human body wasn't made to stay awake at night. Morning shift is always better for your health.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Night. Less people around.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

I'd rather work 9pm-6am, but that is just me.


----------



## PathologicalSigher (Mar 22, 2015)

I'd love to work 9 PM-6 AM. There were a few times when I had to come in very early for work (3 or 4 AM). It was so quiet and peaceful, and no one was around to irritate me. If only every day were like that.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

It's going to suck trying to go to sleep at 8am with the sun out and traffic starting.


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

Mrs Salvatore said:


> It's going to suck trying to go to sleep at 8am with the sun out and traffic starting.


Waking up at 4 am will also suck.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

graveyards really not that bad, as long as you get some halfway consistent hours. I never had a problem sleeping during the day, just rock an eye mask, and have some background white noise going and you're golden.


----------



## Mrs Salvatore (Mar 27, 2014)

tonyhd71 said:


> Waking up at 4 am will also suck.


Why? At that time you'll actually get in before all the rush hour traffic, you'll have a good commute.


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

mike91 said:


> I would work night 4am wake up hell no


I find it hard to believe people that wake up at 4 am for work go to sleep at 8pm to get 8 hours of sleep.

I wouldn't even bother trying to sleep 8 hours. No way in hell I'm going to bed at 8pm.


----------



## tonyhd71 (Jul 27, 2014)

Mrs Salvatore said:


> Why? At that time you'll actually get in before all the rush hour traffic, you'll have a good commute.


Would you want to go to bed at 8pm? Thats if you want to sleep 8 hours and if you fall asleep immediately. Say you go to bed at 10, and it takes you 30 minutes to fall asleep. When you wake up at 4 you would have slept 5 hours and 30 minutes. Imagine that 5 days a week.

No way in hell I'm going to bed before 10.


----------



## jesse93 (Jun 10, 2012)

in my opinion, I use to think that I'd love the night shift because of the lack of socializing, and i am generally a night person. Now that I have a job, even though I haven't ever worked a night shift I can actually say I prefer working the morning shift, just because i would hate working all night going to bed and sleeping the day away, even though i never leave my house to socialize, i would still feel like I wasted my whole day sleeping.

I'm the type of person who goes to bed at 8pm and wakes up at 5am. Do I love it? Nah, I actually hate having to get ready for bed at 7:30 pm, but at the same time I get off earlier, and you get use to going to bed early. Over the weekends i stay up til 2-3am still, ****ty part about being so use to waking up so early, is that even when i go to bed at 3am, I still end up waking up at like 8-9am. So by the time sunday comes around i'm back in bed at 8pm and i'm usually exhausted enough from the lack of sleep the previous days that I don't have trouble falling asleep.

I always wanted to fix my sleeping schedule, I got tired of staying up til 7am and waking up at 5pm. Working the morning shift, has forced me to keep a decent sleeping schedule.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Night. I do evening shift at least and it's far easier than the day shift, even though working all through the night seems a bit... ehh... but far better than waking up at an absurd time in the morning.


----------



## SuperSky (Feb 16, 2011)

Morning one would be heaps better for me.


----------



## Terry1985 (May 19, 2012)

Take the morning shift.


----------



## Sagacious (Jun 29, 2010)

Even though i'm a night person I'd definitely choose the 5am one. The thought of working overnight makes me want to end it right now.


----------



## Lucky Charms (Dec 9, 2010)

I would definitely choose the morning shift. With the morning shift my sleep schedule wouldn't have to change very much. With the night schedule it would be flipped upside down. And for me, my sleep schedule is one of the things that keeps my anxiety from completely blowing up. I don't think I could handle such a drastic change. It would also be nice to wake up and get the work out of the way for the day, than to wake up and have anticipatory anxiety for awhile before my shift started. 

Not only that, but if you work overnight shifts you'll fall completely out of sync with the majority of society, probably including your friends and family. You'll be working while they sleep, and sleeping while they work or hang out. I wouldn't enjoy that at all. Lastly I think it would be depressing as hell to spend the majority of my awake time in the dark night. The beneficial effects of being up and about during sunlight hours make a huge difference for me.


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

Morning is good, because you get it out of the way. My full time job is 6am to 2:30. When I don't have my second job after it feels great to have a full afternoon to do what I need to do, plus I like staying up late as well


----------

